# Your ND Hunting Technique



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

*How do you primarily hunt ducks in ND?*​
Flooded field with water/field dekes912.68%Pothole with water dekes2433.80%Field-layout blind field dekes3853.52%


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

Whats your primarily duck hunting setup for hunting in the plains? :sniper:


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

I field hunt enough in Minnesota for honkers. Nothing more enjoyable than a mixed bag pot hole hunt. When I'm in ND I have access to half a dozen small - medium sized pothole. I'll hunt one with the most ducks and rotate around never hunt the same ones more than once or twice.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Where's the "All-of-the-Above" option? 

I like variety, so throughout the season you'll see me set up in fields, on potholes, and on big water all depending on what time of the season it is and what's around.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I didn't realize that there were only three ways to hunt ducks.

Jim


----------



## AV (May 24, 2007)

I prefer a good Roost Bust.. :lol:


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

jhegg said:


> I didn't realize that there were only three ways to hunt ducks.
> 
> Jim


Wouldn't you have to say those are the 3 most used techniques out here 8)


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Depends on whether you are from out of state or not


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I use the 'by any legal means' method. Decoy by far more than anything but once and awhile there are opportunities for a pass shoot or easy jump.


----------



## Dunk221999 (Sep 11, 2002)

If I never have to put on another pair of Chest Waders, I'll die a happy man!

I enjoy hunting the stubble.


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

However possible. Fields preferably because of how easy they are and how little physical work is involved (field permitting)

But love hunting the water late in the season for big greenheads, honkers, and occasional divers


----------



## Slimpickins (Jun 9, 2009)

I like to "down wind" the locals! :beer:

Anyway possible!


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

I love hunting the small sloughs the most. I am not big into field hunting. I love shooting a variety of ducks and you get that hunting water. And just because you're hunting water, doesn't mean that you are roost busting, unless of course you are a NR. :lol:


----------



## steveandzoom (Sep 8, 2004)

I hunt passes exclusively, and there are some terrific passes in ND.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

My top choice is flooded fields though I will adapt to whatever works. The truth is many ND hunter just don't want to deal with water which seems silly when you are hunting WATERFOWL. They claim hunting fields is easier yet will expend more energy setting up a field spread and get the same results.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I don't hunt ducks very much at all, but if I do it's mostly pass shooting or jumping. Don't own any decoys or a blind.


----------

